# Post your JDM Seiko's



## UTC-8 (Dec 30, 2009)

Guidelines:


Must be JDM "Japan Domestic Market" Only (Only officially distributed in Japan)
Can be purchased online
Can be any sub brand of Seiko (GS, Prospex etc.)
Please include Model Number and Movement (if known)
Post away!!


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

Here is my one and only JDM Seiko. Year 2000 600M Historical, 8L35 movement.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

I've only owned 2 JDM Seiko's....surprises me I thought I had owned more...but they were Orient and Citi's 

Sumo (sold) and Sarb021


----------



## Peahi (Jul 4, 2007)

*Marinemaster and Tuna*

Marinemaster 300m and Tunacan










Sorry, cameo appearance by an Arnold.


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Here are all the JDM Seikos I've had/have...

Seiko Spirit "Blue Spark" 6R15 (Sold):









SBDC001, SBDC003, SBDC005 "Sumo" 6R15 (All Sold):









SBDA001 Ti 7S25 "Samurai" (For Sale): 









SBDA005 Ti 7S25 "Samurai" (Sold):









Seiko Ti Ignition SBHS007 Solar Radio Wave Control 7B22 (Sold):









Seiko Super Aguri-Honda F1 LE 7T62 (300 made in Japan): 









Seiko Ti Ignition SBHQ011 BAR-Honda F1 LE 7T92 (2005 made in Japan):









Seiko Ti Ignition SBHV005 Honda F1 LE 7L22 Kinetic (500 made in Japan):









Seiko Ti Ignition SBHP011 Honda F1 LE 7T82 (2007 made in Japan) (Sold):









SARB049 6R15 Trek Monster:









SBDX001 MM300 8L35:


----------



## UTC-8 (Dec 30, 2009)

Fabulous Response!!! Keep em coming!


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

1974 Seiko Lordmatic SPECIAL 5216










SEIKO SUS model perpetual diver


----------



## 3+7 (Feb 26, 2009)

SBDA001


----------



## powerloader (Mar 31, 2006)

Gssdd200m-ss


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

UTC-8 said:


> Guidelines:
> 
> 
> Must be JDM "Japan Domestic Market" Only (Only officially distributed in Japan)
> ...


I'm not sure if I can play :think: (Is 'Made in Japan' OK ?)

I'll try anyway :


----------



## Catalin (Jan 2, 2009)

*I have just a few ...*

I believe I have far more Citizen JDM models than Seiko, but let's just place the Seiko models ordered by age:

1978:









1998:









2008:


----------



## UTC-8 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: I have just a few ...*

Love the SBQxxx Series.


----------



## brokepony99 (Feb 18, 2009)

My only JDM...


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Seiko is SBQK081 or SBKQ081....Orient Star(owned by Seiko) WZ0091ER


----------



## dschaen81 (Aug 27, 2009)

Nothing out of the ordinary here. The usual suspects. ;-)




























I love them nonetheless.


----------



## kai-wun (Feb 2, 2007)

Gorgeous photos.  I hope to join the ranks with a Blue Sumo soon...


----------



## Peahi (Jul 4, 2007)

powerloader said:


> Gssdd200m-ss


Wait a minute! We need many, many more pics and bigger ones at that!!!


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

here's my MM, the third one I've owned. It's been blasted and a new sapphire installed by IWW, and it just returned from a minor service by Jack.
DW


----------



## JERSTERCA (Apr 4, 2008)

Tuna SBBN007 b-) its now on a watchadoo, got to take new photos.









crystal is just dirty. took photo in my car and did not notice.


----------



## jspeedtimer (May 26, 2009)

Vintage 6318-0030 SPEEDTIMER


----------



## sys12345 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hopefully this one qualifies ...


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

Blue Samurai


----------



## warriorsociologist (Jan 9, 2010)

My only 2 JDMs -- can you tell what's different about each one???

b-)

SARB035 (left)
SCVS003 (right)


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: I have just a few ...*



Catalin said:


> I believe I have far more Citizen JDM models than Seiko, but let's just place the Seiko models ordered by age:
> 
> 1978:


Mmmm, a twin quartz :-! Wish Seiko still made them -- such an elegant solution. The watch itself is beautiful too.


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

My favorite, Ti Samurai:










Tuna (sold):










Sumo (sold):










Cheers,
Griff


----------



## mlevinson (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## filmjuicer (Aug 5, 2008)

Two Sumos (since sold)...


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm wearing this one today on the bracelet. This morning, this was the watch that I found most attractive in my watch box, even more so than my Sumo. There's something about the Ti Samurai - it just looks smashing!


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

UTC-8 said:


> Guidelines:
> 
> 
> Must be JDM "Japan Domestic Market" Only (Only officially distributed in Japan)
> ...


Seiko dress watch uses the 4S15 movement.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

UTC-8 said:


> Guidelines:
> 
> 
> Must be JDM "Japan Domestic Market" Only (Only officially distributed in Japan)
> ...


Here ya go, some Prospex divers.


----------



## Radio_Daze (Sep 24, 2006)

My one and only JDM watch.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Two here:


----------



## aviate (Feb 12, 2006)

Chris, I very much like the bracelet switch, was wondering about that myself. My wife bought me a SCVS003 when we married and I have been looking at the SARB035 for a little while now. Nice to know that the bracelets are interchangeable.

Charles


----------



## raggyboy (Nov 26, 2007)

I smell Prospex here. ;-)


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Radio_Daze said:


> My one and only JDM watch.


Stunning Photos :-! Awesome chrono:-!

I regret not buying one 2 years ago when the US dollar was much stronger. I still lust for one .....someday I'll have one.

How wide is the case with out crown? I have read 42mm, 44mm & 46MM. How is the accuracy? 
TIA

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Orange Samurai :-!


----------



## siLence79 (May 31, 2006)

7019s, if I'm not wrong ;-)


----------



## sehkor (Mar 1, 2010)

J.spring by Seiko and spirit.


----------



## lunasonata (Jul 23, 2009)

here's mine!


----------



## Radio_Daze (Sep 24, 2006)

Spring-Diver said:


> Stunning Photos :-! Awesome chrono:-!
> 
> I regret not buying one 2 years ago when the US dollar was much stronger. I still lust for one .....someday I'll have one.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliments.:-!

I make the width 43mm.

Accuracy is around +1 to 2 seconds in 24 hours.

I bought mine just over 2 years ago for around £1,200. With todays lousey exchange rate against the Yen, it now costs around £2,000. I would like to get a Seiko MM300, but the price is out of the question at the moment. At the time I got the Flight Master the price was £850, today £1,400. <|


----------



## brett kenny (Aug 4, 2009)

GarageBoy said:


>


wow, ive not seen anything like these before. two of the best looking seikos ive ever seen! what models are they?


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Here's mine - Sumo SBCD001


----------



## watcholic (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm late but not these Seikos:

SARB035 6R15









Sumo 6R15


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

MM600 SD 









Sumo SBDC005 Orange









Sumo SBDC003 Blue









Tuna SBBN007









Tuna SBBN007









SBDC005 Sumo Orange


----------



## Maffy (Aug 19, 2008)

...here's my SBDA003...;-)


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

powerloader said:


> Gssdd200m-ss


Ohh, the grand seiko diver, very nice, one of my new fav's. How does the steel one feel on the wrist?
DW


----------



## takev (Jun 6, 2008)

Here my new Vintage Seiko 6139-7002 JDM,one of my favourite Chronographs


----------



## lunasonata (Jul 23, 2009)

lunasonata said:


> here's mine!


n another!


----------



## Doca (May 31, 2009)

On its way.......Brightz quartz chrono

Now, If I can just find a titanium bracelet for it.....


----------



## daveya (Nov 21, 2009)

Here's mine, Alpinist on Bond


----------



## Brightz (Mar 22, 2010)

Here is my JDM Tuna :-!


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

Brightz -- how do you like the Tuna bracelet?

1) Is it heavy enough to balance the watch if e.g. I wear it a bit loose?

2) How is the quality in general? Do you feel it's worth the money to get the bracelet alone? 

Thanks!


----------



## Fender (May 17, 2008)

Here's mine. I find it _ perpetually_ on my wrist.


----------



## lunasonata (Jul 23, 2009)

here are my 2 sumos..3 other JDM seikos incoming!


----------



## Gasman118 (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry to ask a dumb question, but what is JDM

Cheers
:thanks


----------



## Gasman118 (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry to ask a dumb question, but what is JDM

Cheers


----------



## orenh (Apr 10, 2009)

Seiko Alpinist SARB017


----------



## Fender (May 17, 2008)

Gasman118 said:


> Sorry to ask a dumb question, but what is JDM
> 
> Cheers


Japan Domestic Market


----------



## G07 (Nov 20, 2008)

Grand Seiko SBGM007 - my favorite - still have her :-!
Grand Seiko SBGX041 - gone but not forgotten :-(
Seiko Alpinist SAR017 - gone, twice, but not forgotten :-(
Seiko SARB035 - sold :-(
Seiko SARB033 - sold :-(


----------



## Gasman118 (Nov 15, 2009)

Fender said:


> Japan Domestic Market


Thanks,

I've got a couple of Seiko's, how can I tell.


----------



## redhead (Dec 23, 2006)

Two for me... and my first post on this particular forum.

SBBN007 and SBCM023


----------



## Fender (May 17, 2008)

Gasman118 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I've got a couple of Seiko's, how can I tell.


If it's a Prospex model it's JDM, other than that I don't know. Just being a "J" model like the SKX007J posts that you see here are not JDM, they are just made in Japan.
A JDM model can only be bought in Japan. Of course, thankfully we can buy them from AD's that are in Japan.


----------



## sriswit (Feb 4, 2010)

Seiko SARN001










Credor Phoenix Chronograph









GS SBGC003


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

​


----------



## laser8 (Sep 29, 2009)

Here you go:

SBDX011, 8L35 movement:


----------



## lunasonata (Jul 23, 2009)

*Trek Monsters!*

besides my 2 sumos posted above, i have 2 trek monsters!


----------



## abmw (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## jeffrey2 (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## Warrusty (May 22, 2007)

Discus Burger on stingray strap


----------



## Warrusty (May 22, 2007)

Seiko SARB001


----------



## sixty9ners (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm new but here are mine.
SBDC 001 Black Sumo









SBDC 003 Blue Sumo









SBDX 011 Prospex Marine Master 1000m


----------



## 7750 (Jun 20, 2007)

Bob


----------



## Doca (May 31, 2009)

Digital - atomic "project" watch from a few years ago.


----------



## GlennSim (Mar 21, 2009)

*Professional 200,300,1000 and 62mas*

here are mine;-)


----------



## Konrad (Jul 24, 2007)

I got this one from Seiya, not sure if it is still JDM?

K.


----------



## beebox (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## UTC-8 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm the OP. I went to Japan last month and came back with this . . .

The Seiko SARB0021


----------



## Haqnut (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Post your JDM Seiko's and their model numbers.*

Would it be asking much too to request that those posting photos only might please consider aditing their posts to include the model number appropriate to said photo?


----------



## kellepa (Dec 19, 2009)

SBDC005


----------



## Mike Rivera (Feb 21, 2006)

orenh said:


> Seiko Alpinist SARB017


Love that green!

- Mike


----------



## Brightz (Mar 22, 2010)

I love the Tuna Bracelet. For me it fits better than the rubber strap. I prefer the bracelet better because of the diver extension, so its perfect for adjusting the comfort on your wrist when the weather changes. It is top heavy, so if you wear it loose it will move around a lot. The bracelet is made of Stainless Steel + Titanium, and it is worth every penny. This bracelet alone goes for $300 and is sold out. So more than likely you would have to buy an SBBN015 Tuna in order to get the bracelet.



Ahriman4891 said:


> Brightz -- how do you like the Tuna bracelet?
> 
> 1) Is it heavy enough to balance the watch if e.g. I wear it a bit loose?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks Brightz. Guess I'll be on a lookout for one


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Lets re-invigorate the thread.....


----------



## Maffy (Aug 19, 2008)

...my blue jdm...


----------



## ohfivepro (Jun 7, 2011)

SBBN013 Darth Tuna and SBBN019 White Dolphin


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

My one and only JDM Seiko, SARB063 Alpinist. 6R15 powered, this is the "Takeshi Mizukoshi" Limited Edition. Only 500 pieces produced for JDM. Shown here with non standard Nato and Zulu straps.


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)

All except one:


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Silversurfer7 (Apr 7, 2011)

SBDC003 - another blue jdm..


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Silversurfer7 said:


> SBDC003 - another blue jdm..
> View attachment 872334
> 
> 
> ...


Very sharp pictures of the Blumo!


----------



## Silversurfer7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Ottovonn said:


> Very sharp pictures of the Blumo!


thanks for the kind words ottovonn


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## bencayetano (Jul 9, 2011)

My contribution...absolutely love this piece.


----------



## thomms (Sep 2, 2012)

my new sumo twins..
FTW!!


----------



## melfiz (Aug 15, 2008)

View attachment 1010821


Fieldmaster jdm limited reporting...


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

lenny said:


>


Sweet collection - especially the MM and SD.


----------



## Kratsmoose (Nov 19, 2012)

SARB017 Alpinist on SARB015 bracelet


----------



## Longjean (Jun 30, 2012)

Why can I read nearly everything which is written an these watches if they are exclusively for the JDM?
I am confused but I have never been to Japan so I don't know how many Japanese watches have Japanese written on them.None of my Seikos has had a word of Japanese written on it but I have seen Chinese watches here on Watchuseek with Chinese characters on them, were they for the CDM?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## bertsot (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Yoda2005 (Sep 7, 2006)

Sumo with sapphire and black date wheel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

not mine anymore since I sold it... but just to add to the discussion... and more pics. :-d

Long gone but not forgotten...Titanium Samurai.








[/URL]


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## jiro32 (Jan 22, 2009)

Sent from my Motorola RAZR V3
using Tapatalk 3


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Love JDM!







Sold this recently to fund the MM.


----------



## krispilot (Aug 30, 2007)

SBBN007 7C46-7011

In pieces at the moment, waiting for gaskets and new crystal.


----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

My newly arrived Sarb035 on a hirsch strap.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

My one and only Seiko (for now)


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

Wanted to order an SBCZ015, but found out the crystal is only 30mm :-S so I went ahead and ordered an SBDC001.
Keep you posted...:-!


----------



## vanquish129 (May 23, 2011)

My first JDM and definitely not the last!


----------



## AlabasterPDX (Jun 17, 2013)

I guess I shall post this in here as well  First of many JDMs for me!


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## sotroof (Feb 5, 2013)

My new arrival..


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Silver Wave ~


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

My new SNZG15-J1.









Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

A few of my favorites.


----------



## marked19 (Jan 18, 2012)

*Grand Seiko Quartz SBGF021*

Few one that was new old stock and it's just in from Japan this past week and I'm loving it.


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

My SBDC003 (blue Dial Sumo) arrived yesterday. I should have ordered a Black dial, then it would have been glossy.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Sure looks awesome in the photo. Hope over time you bond with its subtleties.



dave92029 said:


> My SBDC003 (blue Dial Sumo) arrived yesterday. I'm actually somewhat disappointed, because the Blue looks almost Black in most lighting situations. Many people have posted about how beautiful and special the BlueDial is suppose to be. My Sumo does NOT have either a special or beautiful BLUE dial.The Blue in this photo looks much better because I did some post processing in Lightroom 5.4 to bring out the Blue. To the naked eye it looks like a washed out black. I should have ordered a Black dial, then it would have been glossy.
> 
> View attachment 1493127


----------



## Hanwen (Apr 22, 2012)

Here are mine


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)

How do I identify if my watch is JDM or not?


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

Sgt. Angle said:


> How do I identify if my watch is JDM or not?


JDM = Japanese Domestic Market. Certain watch models are only sold in Japan, and need to be bought/imported from an AD in Japan.


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)

dave92029 said:


> JDM = Japanese Domestic Market. Certain watch models are only sold in Japan, and need to be bought/imported from an AD in Japan.


Thanks, I understand that part but are there certain collections that are always JDM such as SBDC, SNK, SRP, SKX, etc.? Mine is from the SSA line and wondering if that can be used to identify if JDM or not.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I now have these three:

























I have three others that I don't believe qualify for JDM criteria (SKX007, SNA225, and a cheapo piece that my sister won years ago and gave to me).


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

My Sumo & MM300














Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

Orange Sumo:



Tuna SBBN015:



6139 - 6002 Chrono:





6306 - 7000:





SBCM023 (Black) and SBCM025 (Pepsi) Perpetual Quartz Divers:



Wear yours in the best of health . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

SBGA075 and SBGX091. Sorry about the terribad pic. There's a special something coming in the next month or so for Domo to add to this pic....Something *GREEN*


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

SKX009J








Sarb 033


----------



## SirPaulGerman (May 30, 2011)

here is my baby , brand new on ebay for $35 the classic Seiko Dolce line 





















quality pretty much the same with a Longines


----------



## Branger63 (Dec 5, 2013)

Vintage King Seiko from September 1969 fresh from servicing at Seiko Japan!









Sumo hanging out at the beach in Enoshima.


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

machlo said:


>


Love that smoked orange dial. What model is that?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

That's the beautiful and elusive SARB005


----------



## pyu (Feb 23, 2011)

As I see it, Seiko does sell the JDMs overseas - at least in Asia.

However, they are hideously overpriced. You might be better off in trying to get it shipped from Japan.

Of course, people living in the States are now able to get the Grand Seikos at a similar price point to Japan as well.

Here is my MM300 and Shogun, side by side. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1142377


This Seiko is gorgeous. What is model #? Thank you.


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Beautiful watches, guys!

What I can contribute, is SDGZ005 and SKX007J - the CLASSIC ;-)
Cheers.


----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)

My only JDM Seiko, a Grand Quartz from July 1976


----------



## ameyers6 (Sep 13, 2012)

7n36 7a08

japan release only


----------



## poloz (Dec 2, 2013)

2012 SBDX001


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

Ye olde SUMO on ye olde Spalding strap


----------



## Hyphoktm (Feb 4, 2012)

How about a SBDS001 Flightmaster powered by a 6S37? She is a real beauty!


----------



## nyquist1988 (Nov 13, 2013)

First JDM Seiko SARG009


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

i'll play too:
my 1st JDM piece -- Black Ti Sammy (on WJean waffle):


Bluemo on Crazy Nato:


SARZ047 Blue Seiko 5 50th Anniv Edition:


6306-7000


----------



## Fawkesguy (Mar 31, 2014)

My 1st JDM arrived yesterday and I love it.


----------



## CJM3175 (Jan 7, 2014)

This magnificent thread needs a bump!

SARZ005


----------



## CJM3175 (Jan 7, 2014)

What model is this? Does it come in different colored dials?


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

^ That is the Seiko Brightz SAGM011. It also comes in black (SAGM009).


----------



## plose55 (Jun 17, 2014)

the black one, both are great, it will be nice to hunt also white one


----------



## lincruste (Sep 5, 2014)

I own two Seikos, both are JDM.

"Orange BFK" SBCZ015:









with a NATO:









and with my other JDM Seiko, an H558-5000 (same as H558-5009 with "Water 150m Resist" instead of "Diver's 150m" on the dial):


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

SDGM 003 dial/hands and anti reflective coating are outstanding....


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Previous owner polished off the black on most of the case. Onitsuka Tiger Y676-0020. That's a 7s26 in disguise!


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

The whole family is home for the Holidays

SBBN017 Tuna
Blumo
Shogun


----------



## seikos (Jul 1, 2011)

6306-7001 from 1978


----------



## seikos (Jul 1, 2011)

7548-700c


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Scuby 6306 7001 - (1979)


----------



## Steven Rianto (Aug 10, 2011)

Seiko SDGZ017 Automatic Chronograph 8R48. Big but light thx to Comfo Titanium case.


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Red is hard to find. SCVE003. Love this piece. Would keep it forever.


----------



## $teve (Jun 1, 2006)

Picked this one up years ago from a member over at HEQ. Had a similar Oceanus but this one won out. It's a keeper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Cocktail Time dressed down on Blue Brady Sailcloth


----------



## arm_jstp (Aug 23, 2012)

Just realized mine was a JDM  Bought it off Ebay and found the dial was different from other BKF. Anyway here you are


----------



## clownefish (Oct 27, 2015)

My SDGM003 Brightz "Grand Cocktail". Love how the textured sunburst dial looks "naked" under the Super-Clear Coating (SCC) sapphire crystal.


----------



## Leoty (Dec 5, 2015)

Awesome pics!!


----------



## joshposh (May 7, 2014)

SDGC031
New purchase while in Japan


----------



## sevens (Nov 2, 2010)

Anyone here has SARB005, pls post the pictures/


----------



## efauser (Aug 11, 2014)

Seiko Brightz SDGM001 with 6R15 23J










Seiko Presage SARX019, also with 6R15 23J, on its way.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

My PMGS









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

1964 Weekdater...









1971 King Seiko...









1973 6105...









1977 6306...









2009 Darth Tuna...


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

While not as beloved as the SCVE003 "Passion" (aka "Rising Sun") which is an instant classic, I prefer the SCVE001 "Joy" (aka "Sunny Side Up) and was lucky enough to score one recently.


----------



## Fyrdoc (Apr 1, 2006)

The new transocean. JDM, bought at the Seiko flagship in NYC.


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

Seiko SBBN031 on the stock bracelet and the 009 silicon strap. Incredible lume, 7C46 quartz movement and very effective diashield.


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

SBBN035










Not sure if Samurai was JDM?


----------



## Roflwithbj (Sep 16, 2015)

Man that thing is fantastic looking! Great choice!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SND003P1 Great Blue


----------



## OSO123 (May 27, 2011)

SBCM023


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

just acquired this. love it..


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## sevens (Nov 2, 2010)

Some of my current JDM pieces in collection.


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

Seiko SBCW003

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## georgy (Jul 14, 2016)

50th anniv Emperor Tuna and MM300










Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My JDM SBBN035 straight from Japan:


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)




----------



## chuckaroo (Aug 14, 2014)

SBBN031


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

SARY056


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Update - forgot I have another JDM product! My 9 month old Akita.......technically she is the larger American Akita, but she is descended from the Japanese breed......pictured here in the shade, on the deck:


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Master shop model sbgr069


----------



## siliciferous (Aug 13, 2014)

Seiko Spirit SCVE005! I'd like to pick up a 003, but I haven't decided if I'll trade/sell the 005 or just have one of each for a while.


----------



## starbrown (Mar 2, 2015)

Seiko Dolce SADA035. LE 500. Perpetual, world time, atomic. Gorgeous dial and genuine croc strap. Caliber 8b92 Radio Synch Solar World Time Chrono. Seiko super clear sapphire crystal. Pic does not do it justice.


----------



## sevens (Nov 2, 2010)

Let's take a look at the SBGA129 Snow Flake. I am very happy with her.
Sorry I dont know how to attach the video here.


----------



## jdelcue (Apr 1, 2014)

Trusty SARB033, omw to the office by car.


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## cortez (May 10, 2015)

SAS035J1 - Seiko GPS Astron










Sent from my SM-T715Y using Tapatalk


----------



## bingung (Feb 16, 2017)

Seiko Spirit SCDC055

All Titanium, Sapphire Glass, Screw down crown, and 20 Bar Water Resistant all for about $40 shipped. Best purchase ever!!!


----------



## dpbatx (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## G.Chris (May 27, 2017)

Hello all,

First post on the forum and hopefully not last!

Got this last week and I'm super excited as it's _gorgeous_! It's from the Presage line, model SARW015.


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

SARG012, SARX017, SBDN013


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

SEIKO SARB035


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Sumo time!


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Recently discontinued JDM model.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

My only Seiko SBCZ015 BFK, big enough for me.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Bumblebee Tuna...


----------



## dman2112 (Dec 20, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

7548-7000


----------



## Raguvian (Jul 31, 2010)

SARW013


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Just another quartz









Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Seiko Sarb033 

Seiko 6R15 movement


----------



## columb23 (Mar 14, 2008)

Seiko Spirit SCED055 - Giugiaro Design


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My all JDM Seiko family....


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Here is my SARW019 I am wearing today, and my SCED055!


----------



## Alen David (Aug 5, 2011)

jdelcue said:


> View attachment 8922266
> 
> Trusty SARB033, omw to the office by car.


Funky shirt!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

SBEE001










WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## joshposh (May 7, 2014)

OCW-T150


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

on Seiko Clasp w/ Hadley Roma:

















stock:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Here is my SARX039.


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

I bought one of these today. I do really like it. SRPB07J1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14146873


Hi

I do prefer the black and white hands of your SARG vs the white/white of the SRPB07J1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Yes, I tried the SRPB07. Lovely watch, but something about it didn't quite click and I returned it. Bought the SARG second hand and am very happy with it.



berni29 said:


> Hi
> 
> I do prefer the black and white hands of your SARG vs the white/white of the SRPB07J1
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Does this one count?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SZSC004


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Ignition SBHP027


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

SBDY015 4R36


----------



## watcheyfella (Aug 29, 2007)

My 3 Amigos









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastandold (May 12, 2019)

Internet photo of my sarw031
Anyone else have one?


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

My Big boi.


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

The SARB065.


----------



## Fastandold (May 12, 2019)

Sarw031
Sorry duplicated post


----------

